# well-car or sick??



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its well with my soul!!!!
started another cheap project.
 I also always set my coupler hiegth withKadee G scale ones.
 most 1:1 are 33 to 34" tall so 1 1/8" off the rail










I have no HO scale model to go by so I used somephotos. these cars have the sizes on them so you can guestimate whats needed.




















few more details and it will be ready for paint.

I may make a 3 pack to haul trailors on.


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

That really looks nice Marty. I would love to see it when completed..... and running behind a train.

Art


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's deep, Marty. Very deep


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

hmm, that looks awesome! with sickness comes greatness! ...or somethin like that /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

MArty, 
Is that car depressed?  
LAO


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well....an awful deep subject at times.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

You sure do dive in head first to these projects, dontcha?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

i'm still trying to find Styrene at less than $60 a sheet for a 4x8 sheet. Then there is all the little detail parts he has seemingly just stockpiled! 

Chas 

I'm duly impressed!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

$60 per sheet still isn't bad when you brake it down per ft and realize how many cars you can get out of one.

The first one is done, the side braces still look alittle too thick on the sides.
this is an Aristo 53' trailor in it.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good one Marty. I'd like to make one with a Sealand container, we used to haul them in Vietnam from the port up to Pleiku. Jerry


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The ribs look perfect to me Marty


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, Your modeling abilties keep getting better and better! If I recall right you would have never thought of attempting this 3 yrs ago.  Way to GO!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

 Looks mighty fine!  How many more are you going to make?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Goin' for 50 well cars?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom
 I know that you can't have a layout, but you sure do have room and time to scratchbuild.
get started on a simple gon car. Buy some styrene and use some of the trucks off other rolling stock.
 e-mail me if you need help.
 Then bring it in Sept to share with others...

Don
 not sure, tonight I need to find the top of the work bench... it got lost or covered.

I also need to find someone who has some 29100 trucks for sale at a reasonable price or for trade. Before any more cars are built.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a lot of trucks.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I scratchbuilt this old-style hopper a while back, but haven't made any rolling stock since


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

that looks good ,Tom 
think of others you'd like to build and post them as a project here.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, I'm fiddeling with something else right now. Of course it's train related. I'm just not ready to reveal it yet


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, What thickness of styrene do you use for the main body?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Leon
I use .125 or 1/8" for all my main body parts.
I rip them with a plywood blade in a table saw. thinner parts are bought or cut with a metal ruler clamped to the table.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, 
Thanks for the reply, I was woundering what blade could be used to rip styrene using a table saw. Thanks!! 
Buy the way, what is your choice of glue ? or anyone else's as far as that goes ?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Marty, another question what do you use for a pivot for trucks on a scrach built car.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet looking model, Marty! You're going to have to build 100 of them to model the trains that come through here, though.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Marty 
were do you get the 1/8th" styrene? 
Matt


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked up plastics companies and found a Midwest Plastics out of Omaha NE that sold it. 
they had a web site that listed styrenes. 

Mike K 
I simply have a flat surface drill a hole, use a screw and washer BUT, I also use 1/4" ice maker line as a sleeve /spacer for the screw in the truck hole.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have had some of the plastic nub that some of my trucks mount to break. I have used a machine screw with a nylon lock nut on the end to "FIX" it. The Lock nut allows you to set the amount of freedom the truck has to pivit and flex.


----------

